# Come Chat for a bit :)



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Chat room open tonight if anyone wants to ask questions or just BS.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Chat for a bit*

Stop by the chat tonight and say hello! 

-John N.


----------

